# Wooden Spoon Prank



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

Ohhhhhhhhh! Look out for retribution. :hiteachother:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ina said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh! Look out for retribution. :hiteachother:



Wasn't that awful, I mean yes I laughed but that poor kid, if he really fell for that, geesh!!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

Komum i sma leik, Oli!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ok, what does it say?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Ok, what does it say?



Roughly translated:  "Nwlady will laugh at this big time."


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Roughly translated:  "Nwlady will laugh at this big time."



Fine, I'll just keep pickin through google.  I don't have a clue of their language, could you give me that?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Fine, I'll just keep pickin through google.  I don't have a clue of their language, could you give me that?



You think I have a clue!?!?  I'm probably the guy getting bonked on the noggin.


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

I do believe That Guy is pulling your leg Denise. :dog:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Well I thought that was their language you were speaking, man, do I have to fall for everything:lofl:I mean, you could be that smart, you couldlayful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ina said:


> I do believe That Guy is pulling your leg Denise. :dog:



Yea, I actually believed that was a "language" he was spouting, so I'm out here googling each word to see if I can come up with a sentence.


----------

